

iPhone 3.0 Released - markbao
http://www.apple.com/iphone/softwareupdate/?3

======
msluyter
Ars Technica has their usual thorough review here:

[http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/06/hands-on-
review...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/06/hands-on-review-
iphone-os-30-chock-full-of-changes.ars)

------
rufo
The iPhone 3.0 SDK is public now as well. I'm downloading it now.

------
andr
Is anyone else's update failing with "The iPhone activation server is
temporarily unavailable."?

~~~
codyrobbins
Yes, everyone's is:
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=iphone+activation+server>.

~~~
neilc
If you start the update, and then while it is extracting, disconnect your
Internet connection, the update process doesn't try to contact the activation
server.

<http://twitter.com/JeremyCurry/statuses/2211487905>

~~~
mikeryan
(I'm confirming that this works)

------
Oompa
Now, all I need is PwnageTool/QuickPwn.

------
dhess
I'm an iPhone 3G customer in the States (AT&T), but I'm in Japan at the
moment, roaming on either Softbank or NTT Docomo, depending on the particulars
of my location. It's not clear to me exactly what the activation process does
after an upgrade; does it need access to the home carrier's mobile network, or
does everything happen over the Internet? Anyone know whether upgrading to 3.0
from a foreign country brick the phone until I get back to the U.S.?

~~~
gustaf
I'm in same situation. Did you figure it out?

~~~
dhess
No, not yet. Earlier today Apple's activation servers were down, and people
got around it by disconnecting from the Internet while updating the firmware;
apparently this bypasses the Internet part of the activation at least, c.f.,

<http://twitter.com/JeremyCurry/statuses/2211487905>

(This workaround was verified by multiple people on Twitter and on HN, see
other posts in this thread.) So it sounds like there is a portion of the
activation that happens over the Internet, but I don't know whether there's
also a carrier wireless network activation.

~~~
dhess
I just upgraded to 3.0 from my hotel room in Osaka and it worked fine. I put
the phone into airplane mode before upgrading, but after the firmware update
finished, it was out of airplane mode and communicating with the Softbank
mobile network again, so I don't think it made any difference.

------
augustus
The iPhone 3.0 SDK GM seed has been available for a while now.

------
st3fan
Finally!

------
trezor
I think I agree with the conclusion: If you already have an iPhone 3G, this
update is more than good enough reason not to even consider a iPhone 3G S.

~~~
henriklied
I agree, although I'd love to have the updated camera. Andy Ihnatko got to
review it early, and he posted some pictures from it to Flickr:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyi/sets/72157619833958006/>

~~~
rufo
His actual review is quite positive on the 3G S:

[http://www.suntimes.com/business/1626818,ihnatko-
iphone-3-re...](http://www.suntimes.com/business/1626818,ihnatko-
iphone-3-review-061709.article)

I tend to feel like I'm waiting for my iPhone slightly more often, and I'm
already bumping my head against 16GB of storage, so I'm sorely tempted -
especially now that AT&T has relaxed slightly on the iPhone contract timing.

~~~
aditya
How have they relaxed on iPhone contract timing? An upgrade to a 32GB iPhone
is $399, if you qualify for early upgrade and $699 if you don't!

~~~
rufo
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/atandt-relents-a-
little-l...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/atandt-relents-a-little-lets-
iphone-3g-customers-with-upcoming-up/)

(I probably should have said "upgrade timing" and not "contract timing".
Either way, my full-subsidy upgrade date is July 12th, so I could pick one up
for $299 on Friday.)

------
weegee
smart to wait for a couple of days to weed out any bugs, it's what I plan to
do.

